# Looking for input



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the first time I have ever utilized the smudge tool, layer blending and things like that. Just looking for some input on things I did well and anywhere I went wrong.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not bad for your first one, and for not playing with Photoshop for a long time.

Use the erase tool at around 25 opacity to remove some of his shoulder/arms, so that he blends in more with the background.

I'd make the borders a little smaller.

Make a new layer and place it over the top render layer, turn it to overlay (the new layer) then use a white color to add some lighting.

Here's a tutorial I made on smudge sigs for some tips:

http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/86580-smudge-blend-sig-tutorial.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like to copy the render run a high pass filter on it set blending mode to overlay and then place it behind and slightly off set to give a neat effect. You may have to play with the opacity and even run a blur on it. Play around a bit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll definitely play around a bit more.


----------

